# NMR Rescue lost in Northern Illinois



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/LostDogsIllinois#!/LostDogsIllinois?sk=wall

Posted on Facebook earlier this morning - about 5 or 6 dogs down the wall as of right now. 

Tully who was adopted a couple of weeks ago slipped his leash and ran off from his new home. He's a puppy mill dog who hasn't yet started to trust people completely, so it may be difficult to find him. This happened yesterday afternoon, so pray for his safe return.

To the SMers in the norther suburbs - he was in Crystal Lake. Please pass along the word. I spoke with Mary Palmer from NMR a bit ago and she's just sick about this. I keep thinking that Tessa made it outdoors during the winter and in Wisconsin no less. Praying that Tully is safe and warm.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no!!! My brother's in Barrington so I'll pass it on to him to try to get it around. Praying that poor Tully makes it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

On my Facebook.... let's hope it gets this fluff home.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no!! I hope someone finds him poor baby!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope they find him soon.It's close to coyote mating season and they tend to kill more dogs at that time,they are trying to eliminate what they view as "competition". Dog attacks pick up again in the spring during coyote whelping...for food....


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh no! I've shared his picture and story on Facebook, too. Hoping and praying he is found well, soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you all for your prayers and for passing this along. There have been several "sightings" overr the past two days but still no Tully. Yes, we are very worried about coyotes and hawks in addition to the cold and traffic. Its very dangerous for a small dog.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Folks - little Tully has been seen hanging out between a couple of houses in the same town as his new home. People have been feeding him and he's sleeping in garages and on porches but he's so scared he won't let anyone get close to him.

Keep praying that he lets someone get close enough to pick him up. At least it's not terribly cold here and he's got some sort of shelter.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that someone can catch him and get him back to safety. Poor little guy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little guy, he's so close, I pray they can catch him. Praying that happens today!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying that he is found and caught.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Praying for Tully that he is safe, warm and will be found very soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I heard Tully is found and home safe.Hopefully we'll get an update.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you all!!!!! I am at work and just checked my phone - Tully has been found, caught and is on his way home! Thank you for all of there prayers!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah!!!! That's great news!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So relieved. :chili: Any details as to where he was and how he was found?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's wonderful!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That's the best news I've had all day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They need to update it on the FB site.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

All - The gal who filed the initial report with Lost Dogs IL is supposed to filing the final status report tonight.

I don't have the details on how he was found/caught, other than that he was staying in garages and porches in an area several miles from his new home and people were feeding him. They were going to try and use live traps today, but I just got home from work and don't see any details on whether that's what worked. I'll keep y'all posted on that.

Thank you for your prayers. This is a miracle!

Tessa says: "Us wittle malteses is tuffer den youse tinks! We's kin be street urchins if we's wants to be!" Ah, this from my girl from the mean streets of Milwaukee!

Edited at 7:50 pm to add: turns out the trap wasn't used. The woman who was feeding him saw him and called the new owner who drove right over to where he was. When Tully saw his new mommy he let her scoop him up! What a happy ending!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> All - The gal who filed the initial report with Lost Dogs IL is supposed to filing the final status report tonight.
> 
> I don't have the details on how he was found/caught, other than that he was staying in garages and porches in an area several miles from his new home and people were feeding him. They were going to try and use live traps today, but I just got home from work and don't see any details on whether that's what worked. I'll keep y'all posted on that.
> 
> ...


:chili::chili::tender::wub2: Wonderful news. Wonder how she knew to call the owner.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue - in addition to the owners looking for him, there were NMR volunteers out every day starting Saturday afternoon knocking on doors and putting up flyers. They followed a trail of "I saw a little white dog over there . . ." several times until Tuesday they found a lady who had been feeding him. That lady, Nancy, was given a list of phone numbers to call the minute she saw him again. 

When he showed up yesterday, Nancy called the owner and then kept putting out treats while the owner drove over there. Apparently he was hungry enough to stay put until the owner got there. 

One of the wonderful things about this, besides the happy ending, is the number of people who were out looking for him every day and following up on every "lead" (no pun intended).


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so sweet that he ran to his Mommy! What wonderful people involved in the rescue of this poor little baby.


----------

